# Need some info chaps.. elite la pharma stanabol 10mg



## Fisher100 (Aug 6, 2010)

Guys got 3x 100 elite la pharma 10mg yellow triangle orals but im not sure a 100% if there th real deal?? these also have no taste to them and take ages to desolve when tested them, a lot different to others i have had in the past...... not to sure? anyone had them?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## Fisher100 (Aug 6, 2010)

will get some up soon mate..they should have some taste tho right?


----------



## Fisher100 (Aug 6, 2010)

not able to upload any pics..


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Sound like ELP winny to me, which if they are real, are gtg.... hard to say without pics tho mate.


----------

